# Buffs



## Eondor (4. Mai 2008)

Hi
Ich fänds cool wenn man noch die Buffs die es im Spiel gibt einstelln könnte. So hätte man dann eine genaue Übersicht wie stark man gebuffed im Raid wäre!
Wenn das machbar wär, wärs cool.^^


----------

